# kigtropin hgh



## joseph

has anyone tried this kigtropin HGH im assuming its just generic HGH but want to know if anyones tried it before trying it myself


----------



## pea head

Very new product mate...thats all i can say about it at the mo.


----------



## joseph

ok let me no if u get anymore info on it


----------



## 3752

a mate of mine has just got some of this will find out what he thinks


----------



## mal

china china. made by gensci,how many ius in the box?


----------



## pea head

Yep,good product mate.


----------



## 3752

mal said:


> china china. made by gensci,how many ius in the box?


made by GenSci the same who made Jintropin are you sure??


----------



## mal

not 100% dude but thats what they claim.its advertised along side jin same factory.


----------



## eurk

looks like how the blue tops is coming and they just printed ore put some design on it?


----------



## freddee

Just started some last week, can't really say anything good or bad about it at the moment, I am also blasting with test400 and deca300, I could do with logging it really, I havn't got any experience of HGH to compare it with.

I have been feeling a bit sluggish this week and have had a bit of soreness in the muscles, but that could be uping my training abit, and yesterday my pumps felt painful, nothing serious, can anyone enlighten me on there experiences of early days of hgh.

I am taking it at 5iu's each day, bye the way there are 100iu per box.....


----------



## alextg

I was offered Kigtropin as my next hgh ... Anyone already tried it and has something to say ? Is it good ?


----------



## pea head

The kigs are fine mate.


----------



## alextg

thx alot pea head !


----------



## jacksparra

Feedback on Kigtropin GOOD!


----------



## alextg

Jacksparra , i hope so ... im finishing my G-Tropins in abit and then i have Kigtropins to continue ... i'll post a feedback aswell when i'll have an opinion


----------



## 3752

guys it is GH no better or worse than any other decent GH coming out of China


----------



## alextg

Pscarb , so how you compare it with hyges ? same thing ?


----------



## 3752

yes same thing they are both GH.....


----------



## glanzav

bumping a old thread

has anyone tried there igf

igtropin


----------



## pea head

Loads of guys i know are using it mate....gtg


----------



## glanzav

thanks mate


----------



## jonnybradford

just done kigs for 3 weeks and had high bp and headaches has anyone else had many sides


----------



## BB_999

I never had any of those sides but I did read on either this forum or another about people suffering high BP.


----------



## Conscript

^^^ Welcome back Baz :lol: :lol:


----------



## forddee

I have used it at 5iu PD and all good here.

Daz


----------



## Perico13

Kigs def g2g!


----------



## richyd

Been using kig for bout 3 months now. Imo its really good and i think very strong gh for the price. Ive been running 5 ius a day. Ive had to reduce the dose due to pain in my wrists, unable to clench my fist at times especially first thing in the morning.


----------



## 3752

sorry mate but how do you know it is strong GH? compared to what other brands you have used? CTS is a signal by your body to tell you that you are using to much....


----------



## Conscript

Pscarb, does everyone get cts??? Because I have shoot up to 20iu's of hgh ED and I don't get any cts, Do you think my hgh might be degraded as my sources have always been above board prior to my first time hgh use??? No reason to think it is fake...

Going to use gentropin aq for D_S type blast for new year....  ....I'm hoping to get CTS from it too!!!


----------



## hilly

have heard a few people mention their getting red rashes and lumps from these


----------



## richyd

Pscarb

Ive only used green top generic. I should of wrote compared to that my bad. Its just its same price and seems lot stronger. Im using 4 ius day at moment and still getting cts. What would you drop it to???

Hilly

Bloody hell i was going to post bout this. I got very dry skin and sort of red rash, skin is very itch at times. Its bit like prickly heat. I thought my skin was just due to the cold weather. Any one got any ideas why it would do this???


----------



## hilly

no idea why but i certainyl wouldnt use the stuff


----------



## 3752

richyd said:


> Pscarb
> 
> Ive only used green top generic. I should of wrote compared to that my bad. Its just its same price and seems lot stronger. Im using 4 ius day at moment and still getting cts. What would you drop it to???
> 
> Hilly
> 
> Bloody hell i was going to post bout this. I got very dry skin and sort of red rash, skin is very itch at times. Its bit like prickly heat. I thought my skin was just due to the cold weather. Any one got any ideas why it would do this???


the chances are that the generic was underdosed or this is overdosed as 4iu is 4iu or should be no matter the brand...(a trick used by companies with GH new on the market is to overdose them so a buzz is created before dropping them back to normal dose)

as for what to drop it to i would half it then raise it gradually.....


----------



## richyd

Thanks

The guy get it off said exactly the same about it being over dosed to create hype. l drop it down to 2 ius for week or two, cheers.

Have you heard of gh causing skin problem??? Dry, itchy skin??


----------



## 3752

No mate in fact the opposite GH should give you better skin


----------



## waylander

I have used this for 4 months now.

I find it better than the blue top hgh.

I have not had any sides, except the pain in the wrist / lower arm for a week or so when I first started.

Fab product and would recommend it.

**YOUR OPINION WOULD MATTER MORE IF YOU DID NOT FOLLOW IT WITH A SOURCE SITE**


----------



## waylander

Yes I know this problem.

You started at too high a dose.

You should have gone for 1ui a day for 2 weeks then 2ui for 2 weeks etc.

Common side with kig around the injection site is the rash and itch you have descibed.


----------



## 3752

waylander said:


> Yes I know this problem.
> 
> You started at too high a dose.
> 
> You should have gone for 1ui a day for 2 weeks then 2ui for 2 weeks etc.
> 
> *Common side with kig around the injection site is the rash and itch you have descibed*.


Why is this a common side as it shouldn't be


----------



## Clubber Lang

hilly said:


> have heard a few people mention their getting red rashes and lumps from these


yeah ive heard and read guys complaining about lumps & rashes.

heard it that many times its the first thing i think of when i see or hear about Kigtropin's.

i'll stick with my Hyges


----------



## bigacb

Using them currently and also was abit wary about the red itchy lumps etc but not had any what so ever and i'm 100iu's in


----------



## waylander

I have no idea how it is a common side.

I have spoken to lots of people who have taken kig and when you start it off on a high doesage, the spots and itching are a common side.

If you start it on 1ui for 2weeks then move up they don't happen or go away.

The most recent occurance of this happend to my m8 Mark in spain who 3 months ago took kig for the first time.

He started it on 3iu and got the rash etc.

I told him to drop to 1 and work up and his rash went and he is now on 4iu a day.


----------



## Clubber Lang

waylander said:


> I have no idea how it is a common side.
> 
> I have spoken to lots of people who have taken kig and when you start it off on a high doesage, the spots and itching are a common side.
> 
> If you start it on 1ui for 2weeks then move up they don't happen or go away.
> 
> The most recent occurance of this happend to my m8 Mark in spain who 3 months ago took kig for the first time.
> 
> He started it on 3iu and got the rash etc.
> 
> I told him to drop to 1 and work up and his rash went and he is now on 4iu a day.


again, GH shouldnt give any rashes around jab sites. Too dodgy for me.


----------



## waylander

Clubber Lang said:


> again, GH shouldnt give any rashes around jab sites. Too dodgy for me.


Found out the reason people get the lumps and rashes.

The problem is caused by the persons immune system.

It is reacting to the foreign body that is being put into the body ie kig.

Same sort of reaction that people who are allergic to peanuts get.

Some people are more sensitive than others and thats why they get the lumps etc.

So, best advice for anybody going to take kig is to start on 1ui for 2 weeks then move up to 2ui for 2 weeks etc.

This way your body becomes adjusted to the foreign hgh and avoids sides.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## 3752

waylander said:


> Yes I know this problem.
> 
> You started at too high a dose.
> 
> You should have gone for 1ui a day for 2 weeks then 2ui for 2 weeks etc.
> 
> *Common side with kig around the injection site is the rash and itch you have descibed*.





waylander said:


> *I have no idea how it is a common side.*


you clearly state in your 2nd post it is a common side yet now you are saying you have no idea if it is a common side?????



waylander said:


> Found out the reason people get the lumps and rashes.
> 
> The problem is caused by the persons immune system.
> 
> It is reacting to the foreign body that is being put into the body ie kig.
> 
> Same sort of reaction that people who are allergic to peanuts get.
> 
> Some people are more sensitive than others and thats why they get the lumps etc.
> 
> So, best advice for anybody going to take kig is to start on 1ui for 2 weeks then move up to 2ui for 2 weeks etc.
> 
> This way your body becomes adjusted to the foreign hgh and avoids sides.
> 
> Hope this helps!!!


if this is true then Kigs are 192aa and not the correct amino prfile for the body of 191aa again if this is true then i would advise people to steer clear as if your body creates antibodies to 192aa the GH is useless......192aa was the amino profile of the very first GH product until they realised it could cause major issues with antibodies......

GH is/should be GH if i took 36iu's of genotropin or simplexx i would not get a rach or lumps i would have swollen hands from water retention but that pretty much it......there is a real issue if kigs cause rash and lumps and it has nothing to do with dose it is either the immune system which is very bad or the GH is not pure......


----------



## Trojan_Pony

Damn. I suppose it's good to know this but i'm feeling a bit bummed about the 200ius of it i've got now.


----------



## 3752

Trojan_Pony said:


> Damn. I suppose it's good to know this but i'm feeling a bit bummed about the 200ius of it i've got now.


there is nothing to indicate the stuff you have is not GH....a true test would be to jab a vial if that is decent GH then you should have some tingling in your hands from the water retention.....(this will go in a few days)


----------



## EliteSleep

i started on 2iu a day for 3 days then went up to 4iu a day and now i have the red lumps at injection sites so ive gone back to 2iu a day to see if they will dissapear.....iam using the kig aq though


----------



## waylander

Pscarb said:


> Why is this a common side as it shouldn't be


Actually if you read the instructions that come in the box from the manufacturer then you'll find it is a common side.

Have you read them?


----------



## waylander

Pscarb said:


> Why is this a common side as it shouldn't be


Ok, This is a very common side effect.

Have you read William Llewelyns steriod bible?

Page 543 clearly states that at the injection site of growth hormone lumps and redness are a common side, which may be compounded by repated injections at the same site.

Thanks


----------



## samsmuscules

I started to use Kigtropin, the same one as shown on the picture in the first post. I take it at 10iu/day in two splitted doses. I started in with 4iu/first day, then 6iu/second day, and 10iu/third day and continue the same. But i dont have any side effects like numbness or swollenness in joints or what ever side should come up i dont feel anyone...

What's up? Does it mean that im just not sensitive to its sides or it means that it's not working??

Thx dudes.


----------



## coflex

kigtropin was good when it first came out...not too sure about it now. riptropin is pretty good!


----------



## 3752

kigs and rips are relabbled generic blue tops nothing more nothing less hence the price and the inconsistancy in strength......the common practice is to over dose the product when it first arrives on the market to create a Buzz, i used the Kigs when they first came out and they where far better than the Hyge at the time yet a year down the road they where poor and nothing like the HYGE, Riptropin is the exact same thing....you watch in a years time they will be sh1t and another tropin will come out that is awesome....

think of it logically how can a GH brand suddenly appear and 4iu's is much stronger than any other brand out there? the first thought is that everything else is underdosed (yea every other brand on the market  ).......

remember guys sides means you are taking to much for your body to handle not a way to use GH....


----------



## Goldigger

Pscarb said:


> kigs and rips are relabbled generic blue tops nothing more nothing less hence the price and the inconsistancy in strength......the common practice is to over dose the product when it first arrives on the market to create a Buzz, i used the Kigs when they first came out and they where far better than the Hyge at the time yet a year down the road they where poor and nothing like the HYGE, Riptropin is the exact same thing....you watch in a years time they will be sh1t and another tropin will come out that is awesome....
> 
> think of it logically how can a GH brand suddenly appear and 4iu's is much stronger than any other brand out there? the first thought is that everything else is underdosed (yea every other brand on the market  ).......
> 
> remember guys sides means you are taking to much for your body to handle not a way to use GH....


Paul regarding them being relabelled blue tops, is that just a hunch or do you have some sort of proof?

Not being argumentative, just curious..

Which brands are not relabelled blue tops? Apart from the obvious pharma GH


----------



## 3752

Goldigger said:


> Paul regarding them being relabelled blue tops, is that just a hunch or do you have some sort of proof?
> 
> Not being argumentative, just curious..
> 
> Which brands are not relabelled blue tops? Apart from the obvious pharma GH


well Hygene have an established and licensed lab in China so do the makers of Jintropin GenSci as does the makers of Ansomone (which is used in hospitals in china) riptropin, kigtropin, thanktropin, lumatropin don't have licences to produce GH so they cannot be legit labs and the price also makes it obvouise....another is the inconsistancy in the strength which is noticed by many if they where a chinese pharma lab like Hyge/Jin/Ansomone then there would be no inconsistancy.....

obviously it is a hunch because i have never been to china.....you would also think they would change the rectangle box they all seem to come in


----------



## Goldigger

Pscarb said:


> well Hygene have an established and licensed lab in China so do the makers of Jintropin GenSci as does the makers of Ansomone (which is used in hospitals in china) riptropin, kigtropin, thanktropin, lumatropin don't have licences to produce GH so they cannot be legit labs and the price also makes it obvouise....another is the inconsistancy in the strength which is noticed by many if they where a chinese pharma lab like Hyge/Jin/Ansomone then there would be no inconsistancy.....
> 
> obviously it is a hunch because i have never been to china.....you would also think they would change the rectangle box they all seem to come in


Cheers Paul...

That puts me off riptropin and kigs at the least..

Forgive me if I'm being dumb but are hygetropin from hygene?


----------



## samsmuscules

Pscarb how should i do to check wether i will have tinglings in my hands from water retention? Should i inject 10iu in one time or split it in two doses of 5iu and inject it in two separate times?


----------



## samsmuscules

samsmuscules said:


> Pscarb how should i do to check wether i will have tinglings in my hands from water retention? Should i inject 10iu in one time or split it in two doses of 5iu and inject it in two separate times?


Anybody can reply my question above??

And if Kigs are not good anymore, should i replace them with more expensive one chinese Jintropin or american Genotropin? Any feedback on these two?


----------



## dazc

jees, what is it with people at the moment wanting to get side effects from GH??

buy from a decent source, and you shouldnt have all this nonsence! If you cant trust where your buying from, then i would suggest that GH is too expensive to be 'taking a punt'. its not magical in results, so its just not worth the hassle of buying off the net or gambling on.

and you shouldnt get red welts or pain from HGH as a 'common side effect'. its possible, and it may say it on a lable of a rebranded generic or even a pharma one but that doesnt mean it should happen to most people. Very rarely a small % of people might suffer a reaction to HGH, but red welts arent a 'common' and you shoudlnt accept them as part of running GH. Its a sign that something isnt right with your GH IMO.

kigs, rips etc are all to be avoided. they may be cheaper than decent stuff, but they still arent 'cheap' so whats the point in wasting a hundred quid on something that might be ok. spend another 20-30% and get something you KNOW is what its supposed to be.


----------



## 3752

samsmuscules said:


> Anybody can reply my question above??
> 
> And if Kigs are not good anymore, should i replace them with more expensive one chinese Jintropin or american Genotropin? Any feedback on these two?


I said that kigs are relabelled generic GH I never said they where useless what I said was that there is no consistency in the batches..........but this is the gamble you take, Gensci do not ship Jintropin anymore outside of china there is a jintropin going around it is in a White rectangular box with a sticker on it saying jintropin  so exactly like generic blue tops without the sticker.......



dazc said:


> jees, what is it with people at the moment wanting to get side effects from GH??
> 
> buy from a decent source, and you shouldnt have all this nonsence! If you cant trust where your buying from, then i would suggest that GH is too expensive to be 'taking a punt'. its not magical in results, so its just not worth the hassle of buying off the net or gambling on.
> 
> and you shouldnt get red welts or pain from HGH as a 'common side effect'. its possible, and it may say it on a lable of a rebranded generic or even a pharma one but that doesnt mean it should happen to most people. Very rarely a small % of people might suffer a reaction to HGH, but red welts arent a 'common' and you shoudlnt accept them as part of running GH. Its a sign that something isnt right with your GH IMO.
> 
> kigs, rips etc are all to be avoided. they may be cheaper than decent stuff, but they still arent 'cheap' so whats the point in wasting a hundred quid on something that might be ok. spend another 20-30% and get something you KNOW is what its supposed to be.


could not agree more Daz I fail to see why guys want side effects when that is a clear indication that you are taking to much GH for your body to handle........I use pharma NutropinAQ and Genatropin pens and I don't have tingly hands and feet but mine is real but then I only take 2iu's......


----------



## maximus123

is there any genuine ansomone still out there ??


----------



## Donnie Brasco

maximus123 said:


> is there any genuine ansomone still out there ??


wasn't ansomone 192aa sure I read something years ago when it was about?


----------



## 3752

topdog said:


> wasn't ansomone 192aa sure I read something years ago when it was about?


This was a rumour started by the people selling jintropin as no test was ever shown to prove this and it came out just after ansomone took half of the Market from GenSci(jintropin)


----------



## gavzilla

im getting the kigtropin very soon, im thinking of using until it runs out then trying the hygrotropin to see the different effects. i have researched it and most people use it monday to friday having the week end off but how long is it advisable to run a cycle for? afew lads at my gym are running HGH for 6 months and running there anabolic cycles as normal but with smaller dosages. my plan is to run the following

week 1-10 200 mg prop,300 mg deca, 2 iu kigtropin per day splitting my jab in the morning and before bed

week 11-15 my usual pct with kigtropin

then repeat the cycle for 6 month ensuring i take 4 weeks off from anabolics. is this the normal when using HGH? this is my first time using it so i would like to know if this is normal? any advice would be helpful. cheers


----------



## bromin

From what I read if you are using in conjunction with AAS you can use a higher dose for bodybuilding. 6-10 iu's. 2 iu is more of a cruise dose. Some blast 10-15 3 day's a week while on.


----------



## bromin

Also remember the kigs are generic brand so might be underdosed. So you might have to take 4 iu's to get a 2iu dose of a good GH like Hygetropin.


----------



## gavzilla

ive got the kigtropin now, it comes in a fancy box but thats means jack. the more i read about the growth the more i learn. ive seen the lads in the gym on the hygetropin using various doses and they all look lean and fuller. i might just do with the hygetropin or the riptropin as that seems like the new generic. no doubt it will not be as good next year ( riptropin ). anyone tried the jintropin aaa? i want to get the cheapest but most effective as possible.


----------



## gavzilla

cheers mate, ive looked it up and got some advice. 2 iu is to get lean and 4 iu and above is to bulk up. im gonna use the kigtropin until the i get the hygetropin. im gonna run 4 iu kigtropin 5 days a week then once i get the hygetropin use 3 iu with 2 iu kigtropin as its not clear that the kigtropin is real or not. there has been no bad reports of the kigtropin apart from rashes which im not getting.


----------



## ac3

Hey gav did u get ur kigs online?


----------



## matsu

**********************************matsu


----------



## Goldigger

Mmm..first post and you throw in a website...I checked it out...dam expensive.

You cannot post links to sites that sell hgh.


----------



## matsu

yeah sorry mods- wont happen again

goldigger- i realised that after i posted and i needed a quick answer-

not the way i wanted to join in and introduce myself.

ive been out of the game for a fair while- did a lot of posting on the darkside and muscletalk at one stage.

so have not kept upto date with my knowledge and lost all my contacts etc

my mate is a fair bit younger and way too impatient lol

i,m older and wiser now so wen i venture back into the "darkside" i know ill do things differently.

thanks for the help- and the reminder!

matsu


----------



## Robw

just finished using 300iu of kig in 2 months and have to say results were as you would expect from a generic its no nordatropin but its good stuff and i personally suffered no itch or rashes


----------



## mIkEf

Hey guys looking for some advice, have just bought kigtropin and unsure about dosages, wana use it initially to get a bit leaner.

Should i take it every day (mon-fri) or 3 times a week? Been told different things by different people, started with 3iu yesterday and going to do another 3iu tomorrow but not sure whether to do it daily next week or continue the same? Also what doses should i do? Go told to do 4iu 3 times a week but decided to start on 3 for now! Any help appreciated!


----------



## genb

Hi guys, I am new, has been on Test E 500 + Deca 400 per week for last 6 weeks plus blue top Kig 10IU in to shots EOD.

NO SE, no rashes, no lumps, no tingling, usual sides from AAS - water retntion + oily skin, gained 22 pounds so far, good strength.

Not sure if it all from AAS or Kig, and after having read some posts I am not sure if I should continue it.


----------



## Sammie.B

No asking for sources Sammie


----------



## Milky

I used Kig for 5 moths and TBH wont bother again, IMO it did nothing noticable for me and l couldnt justify spending my dosh on it again .


----------



## Kall

Question to Pscarb:

Where can I get NutropinAQ and Genatropin pens?

I've come across the earlier mentioned kigtoprin and fake yellow and blue top jinotropin from Gensci.

Like you said there not useless but it's a gamble I'm not willing to take.

Prefer to pay more and have the real deal

Any help would be much apreciated


----------



## Goldigger

Can't ask for sources..


----------



## 3752

Kall said:


> Question to Pscarb:
> 
> Where can I get NutropinAQ and Genatropin pens?
> 
> I've come across the earlier mentioned kigtoprin and fake yellow and blue top jinotropin from Gensci.
> 
> Like you said there not useless but it's a gamble I'm not willing to take.
> 
> Prefer to pay more and have the real deal
> 
> Any help would be much apreciated


You cannot request sourc for GH mate.


----------



## gAZZA #*

anyone used kigtropins latley ?? thinking about getting some.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Yea ran them a while ago not worth the buck! Prefer Hyge or Pfizer


----------



## gAZZA #*

Ok I will try get some hyge. Thanks BCL


----------



## Superhorse

gAZZA #* said:


> anyone used kigtropins latley ?? thinking about getting some.


Do you like paying for fake GH? If yes go for it.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Superhorse said:


> Do you like paying for fake GH? If yes go for it.


surprises me someone is still making them using the name Kigtropin. Surely anyone with sense would know the Kigtropin name is in the gutter and change names & box design to throw people off, thus continuing to make money, while ripping people off with zero GH in their product? lol.


----------

